# New to forum



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

A man's boat is his Pride & Joy. 
Don't let the negative comments disturb you.

You can enjoy your time and catch fish with any boat.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Welcome fellow Texian! Maybe the wind will lay down some day. Don't worry about the haters, that you wouldn't let on your boat anyway. See you on the water.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome ….


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome. My first boat was 16ft. flat/Jon boat with a pull start, no t&t, 40 Suzuki (2 stroke).That was 40 years ago, to this day I still think about that boat. A lot learned in that boat. It’s your baby!
Mac


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

acp9987 said:


> Hello everyone my name is Abraham I primarily fish out of Freeport Tx out of a 17 Mako Pro Skiff, lots of positive and negative comments on this boats to be honest I bought this boat strictly because of the price back in 2017 and it did need some mods to get it where I wanted it but all in all I am happy with it. Looking forward on commenting on some of you guys posts, I can talk about fishing for days and maybe one day get to fish with some of yall. Tight lines to all!
> View attachment 203635


Welcome! I know quite a few anglers that would kill for that setup!


----------



## acp9987 (8 mo ago)

Thank you all for all the positive comments, I am not sure if there are others on here with the same boat or similar size but if possible could I see some pics maybe get some ideas for future modifications. Thank you again!


----------



## Segtt (9 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## jbelliso20 (8 mo ago)

Nice ride, has fished the same boat before. Have always like that rig.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Welcome, I didn't see any bad comments on this boat looks great and safe. He must be bumped he knock his PP platform off on a low bridge


----------



## Jdee (10 mo ago)

How does that boat do in rough water? I’ve looked at them a little for lakes.


----------



## acp9987 (8 mo ago)

Jdee said:


> How does that boat do in rough water? I’ve looked at them a little for lakes.


I am not going to lie its a rough ride but I feel completely safe in it. I was cought in a pop up rain/wind storm out at local jetties and the way back in was rough!! never did I feel like the boat wouldn't make it but I will not do that again, please make sure we pay close attention to the weather. On a positive note it gets shallow, I have ran it on plain in almost no water.


----------

